# Refugee From Soc.Retirement



## ElCastor (Dec 5, 2021)

25 years ago, as a soon to be retiring nerd, I stumbled on the soc.retirement news group where I expected to learn about retirement, but discovered I had fallen into a den of mainly politics. So politics it was, but sadly over the last year or so good old soc.retirement has collapsed -- mainly I suspect due to the demise of most members and the migration of UseNet to uses other than discussion. So here I am. Any former soc.retirement users in this group?


----------



## Devi (Dec 5, 2021)

Not I, but welcome to Senior Forums. Where are you located, if you don't mind answering (you don't have to).


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 6, 2021)

Devi said:


> Not I, but welcome to Senior Forums. Where are you located, if you don't mind answering (you don't have to).


Mill Valley, just across the Bay from San Francisco. Born in the Bay Area and other than a 5 year stint in the Navy, I have always lived in these parts. Marin County remains a great place, but I am sorry to say that San Francisco and much of the rest of the Bay Area are not what they once were. Very sad.


----------



## Devi (Dec 6, 2021)

ElCastor said:


> Mill Valley, just across the Bay from San Francisco. Born in the Bay Area and other than a 5 year stint in the Navy, I have always lived in these parts. Marin County remains a great place, but I am sorry to say that San Francisco and much of the rest of the Bay Area are not what they once were. Very sad.


I remember that well, @ElCastor. 'Tis very sad.

If you like, you can add your location to your profile, which may make it easier to understand your posts if you say something like "around here". (It's not required, though.)

Just click your name in the upper right corner
Click Account details
Scroll down to Location and fill it out


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Nope, but welcome.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum, @ElCastor


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome, from Toronto!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome.
I hadn't heard of that group, but Welcome to ours!  
I see on your profile that you have a cat and a parrot?  That sounds entertaining.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

ElCastor said:


> 25 years ago, as a soon to be retiring nerd, I stumbled on the soc.retirement news group where I expected to learn about retirement, but discovered I had fallen into a den of mainly politics. So politics it was, but sadly over the last year or so good old soc.retirement has collapsed -- mainly I suspect due to the demise of most members and the migration of UseNet to uses other than discussion. So here I am. Any former soc.retirement users in this group?



Did you notice there's no politics , here? 
Therefore, it will be quite a different experience for you, and I hope, a pleasant one.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## DaveA (Dec 6, 2021)

And a "Hello" from southcoastal Massachusetts.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 6, 2021)

You will find lots to like here, ElCastor.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 6, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Did you notice there's no politics , here?
> Therefore, it will be quite a different experience for you, and I hope, a pleasant one.


I joined that original forum to get some tips on the retirement experience, but was instantly dragged into the politics of the group. Can't say That I didn't grow to like it in some respects, but I believe you folks are very wise to steer clear of what almost always degenerates into a bitter unpleasant exchange.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2022)

Was never on that forum but...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

Hello from Sacramento


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Hello from Sacramento
> 
> View attachment 205880


Black Bass?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 29, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Black Bass?


A rare catch in the Sacramento River, which is why I released it (plus it's small). Mostly you get river trout and sturgeon there.


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> A rare catch in the Sacramento River, which is why I released it (plus it's small). Mostly you get river trout and sturgeon there.


My dad was born in a sod house on the Montana prarie and was a great fisherman. When I was a kid, every summer trout fishing in the Sierra's and Black Bass at Clear Lake. When he passed I gave up on fishing, but still have many pleasant memories of those days.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 30, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Hello from Sacramento
> 
> View attachment 205880


What a cute baby fish!


----------

